# Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV​*
Marco Wagner, ein Facebook-Star aus Österreich hatte einige Angelbilder gepostet - woraufhin in der österreichischen Presse (Kleine Zeitung ) ein kritischer Artikel dazu veröffentlicht wurde.

Marco gibt nun die Antwort per Video.

Meine Vermutung:
Der hatte Blutdruck..............






Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und ihr Haufen altgedienter "Ehren"amtsfunktionäre und "kompetenter" Hauptamtler finden es ja nach wie vor wohl immer noch am Besten, wenn man PeTA weitgehend ignorieren würde, um sie nicht noch wichtiger zu machen, und Tierschützern noch hinterher rennt....:
Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion


Liebe Frau Dr., liebe Funktionäre - es ist KEIN Fussball, in dem Falle heisst es:
*Von Österreichern lernen, heisst siegen lernen...........*

*Stellt euch ins Eck und schämt euch, DAFVler!!*

Und den richtigen Anglern:
Viel Spaß beim Video!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Meefo 46 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*

Moin .

Gesehen und für sehr gut befunden.Da können sich unsere 

Verbands Leute mal ein beispiel nehmen.#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*

würd ich doch auch meinen ;-))


----------



## Vanner (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*

Super gemacht, dem Wahnsinn die Stirn geboten. #6


----------



## daci7 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*

Gesehen und ... kein Wort verstanden 
Mal schauen ob ich das irgendwo mit Untertitel find ;P


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*

Ja, ich glaube auch, der hat Blutdruck ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*

erst mich wegen Sprache anmachen und nun die armen Ösis -  zwar keine Kultursprache wie schwäbisch!

Aber allemal trotz Blutdruck von Kollegen doch verständlich, oder?


----------



## donak (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*

Alles richtig gemacht, Marco!!!


----------



## magut (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*

ICH BIN STOLZ AUF MEINEN LANDSMANN:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*

kannste!!!


----------



## daci7 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> erst mich wegen Sprache anmachen und nun die armen Ösis -  zwar keine Kultursprache wie schwäbisch!
> 
> Aber allemal trotz Blutdruck von Kollegen doch verständlich, oder?



Wenn ich mich so aufregen würd' wär ich wahrscheinlich froh wenn mich keiner versteht - ansonsten haste direkt die Anzeige am Hals ...
:m


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*



zokker schrieb:


> Ja, ich glaube auch, der hat Blutdruck ...



Puls hatte er bestimmt auch.


----------



## smithie (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*



daci7 schrieb:


> Gesehen und ... kein Wort verstanden
> Mal schauen ob ich das irgendwo mit Untertitel find ;P


Er hat sich bei der Zeitung für den fundierten Bericht über seine Tierquälerei bedankt! |supergri

Hat jemand den Originalartikel?


----------



## magi (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*

(...) Siegen lernen...Mit nem Mittelfinger in der Kamera?! Von welchem Sieg redest du da Thomas, weil der Zeitungsartikel dann (angeblich) geändert wurde????????? Das kann doch nicht euer Ernst sein, dass daraus ein Artikel mit dieser Meinungstendenz für die Titelseite entsteht. Das er sich aufregt gut und schön, aber wer die Aufmerksamkeit will muss sich auch über die Folgen bewusst sein. So ein "ich tue dem Fisch was Gutes, weil ich Ihn ja verarzte-Geschwafel" ist einfach nur lächerlich! Wer daraus einen Sieg ableitet stellt sich selbst auch nicht gerade als hellste Kerze auf der Torte da - meine Meinung


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*

Dann muss Dir ja der DAFV - Kurs gut gefallen, weder sich wehren noch Mittelfinger würde denen einfallen (davon ab, siehe Titel, Ösi ZEIGTS denen (auch den Finger halt) ;-))))...

Es soll ja sogar Angler, organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer und vor allem Funktionäre und Delegierte im natur- und tierschützenden Rest-DAFV mit seinen abnickenden Bodensatz- und Vasallenlandesverbänden geben, die das so sehen wie dieser unsägliche, angeblich selber angelnde Schreiberling in der SZ:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328294

Ich seh das anders, positiv, dass hier mal endlich keiner kuscht und wie unsere Gut- und Besserangler und Verbanditen  den Schützern noch nach dem Mund redet.

Und dafür deutliche Worte und Ausdruck findet, Ausdrucksweise dem durchaus angepasst, diskutieren kann man das allemal......

*NOCH sind Angler die Mitte der Gesellschaft und NICHT die Veganer.*

Lieber Mittelfinger für die MItte vom Ösi, damit das so bleibt!

....als Frau Dr. und ihr Versager-DAFV mit null Kampf in dafür wohl gesetzten Worten ....


Apropos Mittelfinger, passt da auch nicht jedem, weiss ich - so what??


----------



## magi (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*

Der DAFV-Kurs ist sicherlich nicht das, was ich mir von einem Dachverband wünsche. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich glücklicher wäre, wenn der DAFV auf gleiche Art und Weise argumentieren würde. Nichtstun ist sicher keine Lösung!! Dennoch würde ich mir ERNSTHAFT Sorgen machen wenn sich der DAFV auf die AB-Argumentation hier einlassen oder sich sogar noch rechtfertigen würde 

Aus meiner Sicht verlangt die Änderung des Fischereigesetztes/-Verordnung (ist ja in einigen Bundesländern mittlerweile nötig), um z.B. C&R zu legitimieren eine vernüftige Argumentation anhand wissenschaftlicher Studien, in Verbindung mit empirischen Erkennisgewinn wie z.B. das Küchenfensterprojekt der Müritzfischer. Mit so einer plakativen Sch..., wie hier in dem Video gezeigt, holst man sich keine wichtigen Leute ins Boot, sondern reagiert sich im besten Fall ab.

Davon ab:
Bei allen von Thomas geäußerten und sicher auch z.T. berechtigten Einwänden, diese ständige Versuch der Verknüfung von AB-Themen jeglicher Art mit dem DAFV-Versagen usw. finde ich langsam einfach nur noch nervig. Und wie schauts aus mit der erhofften Resonanz des DAFV bzw. der Angelbedingungen? Hat sich seit diesen "Brandreden" hier im AB irgendwas verbessert? Wäre es vielleicht nicht langsam an der Zeit nach anderen Mitteln ausschau zu halten, die zumindest einen nicht von vornherein denunzierenden Dialog ermöglichen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*

Der DAFV und die Landesverbände sind nachweisbar ja nicht zu seriöser, kompetenter Lobbyarbeit fähig - sonst würds hier anders aussehen beim Angeln in Deutschland...

Und "wichtige" Leute, Politiker und Behörden geben sich mit denen eh nicht ab bzw. nutzen sie nur als billiges "politisches Schlachtvieh"..
Wie bei den Angelverbote in den AWZ, weil sie wissen wie inkompetent die DAFVler und die ihnen angeschlossenen Bodensatzlandesverbände sind und damit der leichteste Gegner.

Dass man zeitgleich sowohl auf der einen Seite erfolgreich Politik, Behörden und Gesetzgeber bespielen kann wie auf der zweiten Seite, eindeutige, emotionale Medien- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit machen kann, um die Deutungshoheit in Gesellschaft und Medien zu erlangen, zeigen NABU, BUND, WWF, Greenpeace, PeTA etc..

*Dass man davon KEINE Ahnung hat, dass man sowas für den Erfolg sogar zwangsweise zweigleisig fahren MUSS, zeigt der natur- und tierschützende Rest-DAFV mit seinen abnickenden Bodensatz- und Vasallenlandesverbänden seit mehr als 3 Jahrzehnten...*

Wer nicht kämpfen WILL, für den ist natürlich das wohlgesetzte Wort, Etikette und political correctness  wichtiger als das sich erfolgreich und lautstark mit ALLEN Mitteln wehren, das ist auch klar.

Und da ist mir das kleinste deutliche Wort und das kleinste Aufbäumen - selbst von Ösis - lieb und wichtig(er).

Und wenns nur einen der verbohrten Betonkopfverbanditen in Deutschland erreicht und zum Rücktritt bewegt (an nachdenken und verstehen glaub ich nicht mehr bei denen), wär schon viel erreicht.


----------



## Laserbeak (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*

Hallo und Guten Morgen da draussen !!

Ich habe das Video gerade gesehen und herzlich gelacht.
Na klar hat er irgendwo recht, wenn er sich aufregt. Seine Argumentation ist komplett nachvollziehbar und hier sieht es wirklich so aus, als hätte das Nachrichtenblatt ein Sommerloch füllen wollen. Hierzu wird dann mal ins "Tierschutzhorn" gestoßen und schon ist der Mainstream geweckt. er allerdings stellt seine Seite gut dar.Sein Sohn und er waren am Wasser und haben das gemacht, was seit tausenden von Jahren Menschen machen.
Was die Zeitung hier schreibt über Tierschutz ist Unsinn, das wissen wir. Hier wird einfach falsch argumentiert und Auflage gemacht. Allerdings ist seine Argumentation auch nicht wirklich schlüssig wenn er sagt, dass die Mehrheit, die meisten oder wie auch immer die Fische verarzten.
Naja.........
Zumindest kann man jedoch sagen, dass die Mehrheit der Angler diese Fische *schonend* behandelt. Und das ist etwas, was diese Menschen und ihr Hobby dann eben ausmacht. Diese Menschen (und auch ich) gehen eben *nicht* mit einem Lebensmittel um, sondern mit einem Lebewesen. Jetzt kann man natürlich argumentieren, dass hier Haken verwendet werden, Schmerzen entstehen usw.
Stimmt vielleicht. Ändert aber nichts am Respekt vor der Kreatur. In einer Legebatterie, oder in einer Putenmastanlage ist den Betreibern das wohl eher egal.
Mal darüber nachdenken.
Und genau deswegen bezeichne ich mich als Tierschützer oder Tierheger. Eben *weil* ich mich auch für die Tiere und ihre Gewässer einsetze. Und ich denke, dass viele Angler ebenso denken und handeln.
Und hier wünsche ich mir viel mehr Engagement von den Verbänden in meine Richtung. Hier muss einfach mehr für uns getan werden. Natürlich kann man das Angeln und die Jagd verbieten. Klar, aber wer kümmert sich dann um den Gewässerschutz und den Besatz? Wer räumt den Müll derer weg, die am Gewässer billigstes Putenmastfleisch aus dem Discounter grillen und sich am Schweinenackensteak für 
2 Euro - 600g erfreuen? Oder wer kümmert sich um die Bauern, deren Felder von Wildschweinen.......?

Naja ihr wisst schon.
In diesem Sinne sage ich euch allen mal Danke fürs Angeln und den Gewässerschutz und die Hege und Pflege.
(Mir auch natürlich....)

PS: Gebt mehr Geld für vernünftige Steaks aus, und verprasst danach das Wechselgeld im Angelladen eures Vertrauens. Das musste mal gesagt werden. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> PS: Gebt mehr Geld für vernünftige Steaks aus, und verprasst danach das Wechselgeld im Angelladen eures Vertrauens. Das musste mal gesagt werden. |wavey:


#6#6#6

Zum Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit auch passend:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328315


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*



magi schrieb:


> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich glücklicher wäre, wenn der DAFV auf gleiche Art und Weise argumentieren würde. Nichtstun ist sicher keine Lösung!! Dennoch würde ich mir ERNSTHAFT Sorgen machen wenn sich der DAFV auf die AB-Argumentation hier einlassen oder sich sogar noch rechtfertigen würde



Mach dir darüber keine Sorgen.

Der DAFV kann und will es nicht einmal auf sachlicher Argumentationsebene.

Zum Video selbst..hier macht sich Marco erstmal berechtigterweise Luft.Zugegeben..als YouTuber kann er da gew.Befindlichkeiten aussen vor lassen.

Von Diplomatie und PC eben um Lichtjahre entfernt aber möglicherweise ist das die in seinem Fall einzig mögliche, weil deutlich verständliche Sprache..eine deutliche Ansage gegen das ausufernde Diktat von Minderheiten!

Die leisen Töne verhallen im Umgang mit Schreihälsen nämlich gerne mal..Peta z.b.ist auch nicht gerade für diskret sachliche Auftritte bekannt-blöd nur,das diese Demagogen damit in rel.kurzer Zeit mehr erreicht haben, als die Angler in 4 Jahrzehnten.

Und seine sehr direkte Meinung ist ja auch weiss Gott kein Einzelfall..einfach mal den normalen Leuten im tagtäglichen Umfeld zuhören..da rangiert der Punkt c&r so gefühlt auf Platz 1296 der Nöte und Probleme..wenn überhaupt.

Wir haben nämlich in der Tat weitaus drängendere Baustellen als  die Frage,ob irgendwelche gesellschaftl. Randgruppen das zurücksetzen von Fischen als Quälerei ansehen.

Hier schliesst sich m.M.n aber wieder der Kreis..das sowas überhaupt zu einem Thema geworden ist,kann und muss man auch der miesen Lobbyarbeit unserer angeblichen Interessenverbände ankreiden..Deutungshoheit fahrlässig verschlampt.

Btw.."Knabberfische" wurden in D als Wellnessfaktor per Gericht durchgeboxt und anerkannt,der i.d.R.sorgfältig mit dem Fisch umgehende Angler ist dagegen bei Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht ein Krimineller?

Bigotter und lächerlicher kann man die Möchtegern Monstranz Tierschutz schon fast gar nicht mehr gezeigt bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> *Btw.."Knabberfische" wurden in D als Wellnessfaktor per Gericht durchgeboxt und anerkannt*,der i.d.R.sorgfältig mit dem Fisch umgehende Angler ist dagegen bei Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht ein Krimineller?
> 
> Bigotter und lächerlicher kann man die Möchtegern Monstranz Tierschutz schon fast gar nicht mehr gezeigt bekommen.


Gericht: Kosmetik ist "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes!


----------



## kati48268 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*



magi schrieb:


> Und wie schauts aus mit der erhofften Resonanz des DAFV bzw. der Angelbedingungen?


Da unterschätzt du die Wirkung aber gewaltig.


----------



## Jens_74 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*

direkt geteilt auf fatzebook


----------



## Honeyball (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*

So einfach kann Öffentlichkeitsarbeit pro Angeln und Angler sein!

Wie dumm, ignorant, unfähig und fantasielos sind da leider die meisten unserer Verbände und wie sehr potenzieren sich diese Faktoren in dem von ihnen und den dort organisierten Anglern finanzierten so genannten "Bundes"verband, der hirnrissig genug ist, mit den Tierschutzspinnern gemeinsame Sache zu machen und die Tierrechtsidioten lieber ignoriert als bekämpft??? #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*

Auch die Outfox - Jungs berichten darüber:
http://www.outfox-world.de/news/angler-wehrt-sich-mit-video-gegen-luegenbericht.html


----------



## Norrad (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*

Gute Ansage vom Marco :m
Aber sowas perlt beim DAFV ab wie Wasser an nem Lotus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*

Die Trxxxxx vom DAFV kriegen das doch nicht mal mit...

Die schützen lieber Natur und Tiere in der Zeit, in der sie Angler schützen sollten..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die schützen lieber Natur und Tiere in der Zeit, in der sie Angler schützen sollten..



Was erwartest du?

Das aus kontraproduktiven  Brandstiftern plötzlich kompetente  Feuerbekämpfer werden?

So traurig sich das anhört..lass sie lieber weiter schweigen.

Denn das,was div.Verbands Selbstdarsteller in den letzten Jahren zu diesem Thema von sich gegeben haben,hat uns eigentlich nur noch tiefer in die Scheixxe geritten.


----------



## JottU (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*

Weil ein Ösi sich zurecht über einen Artikel in einer Österischen Zeitung auf Facebook beschwert, zeigt er Kasan und dem DAFV bitte was? #c
So ein reisserischer Threadtitel und dann kommt so was "banales". 
Ich find langsam übertreibst du es ein bisschen mit deinem Wahn gegen den DAFV und die "Verbändler". |peinlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ein Ösi-Facebookstar zeigts Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV*

wenns so banal ist und der DAFV nicht mal das Banale hinbekommt , dann ists wohl zu Recht, oder?

Und da genügend andere die Info zu schätzen wissen bzw. wie Outfox weiter verbreiten, passt das doch für mich...


----------

